# Snake eats Galah



## aspidito (Jan 5, 2011)

THE beauty of nature turned ugly in seconds for a Tinbeerwah couple when a carpet snake turned a hapless galah into lunch in front of them.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Sunshine coast daily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 5, 2011)

Yep.....gotta take your opportunities when and where they present themselves


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jan 5, 2011)

> THE beauty of nature turned ugly...


 
This quote highlights what is so completely wrong with the human species. Nature is just nature, beautiful in all of its forms. I for one would have felt lucky to have witnessed such a spectacle of nature first hand. For me, the beauty of nature is its indifference...

Geez, a bit heavy for a Wednesday morning, think I'll have a cuppa and go watch an episode of the Big Bang Theory!


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 5, 2011)

they photographed the snake approaching, surely they knew what was going to happen,...


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 5, 2011)

The story has attracted the normal idiotic comments. Zoo_girl and Bradd are exceptional even for the papers standard


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 5, 2011)

@Fuscus: So true. Snakes gotta eat! It's the way nature is! the fact of the matter is people like birds but they don't like snakes so when they see a snake eating something that could potentially have been saved from the snakes "jaws of death" they wil get all upset about it. I have a Galah of my own and I love them and all other birds and all other wildlife but It is important to understand that a wild snake has to hunt to eat and if it finds "easy pickings" it will take them.... If anything it is an incredible documentation of the wonders of nature.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 6, 2011)

SnakeyTroy, just saw that post on the page, it definately got them to be quiet.
Snakes do have to eat, and I would have purposely distracted the Galah.
I bet Bradd or Zoo_girl would have distracted a small skink to be able to feed it to a bird.


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 6, 2011)

i would have watched in amazement and loved it


----------



## Jeannine (Jan 6, 2011)

*actually that is NOT the way nature intended it, if the morons hadnt set up a feeding station for the birds the opportunity would NOT have been there for the snake

i would have scared the birds away and removed the food until i knew the snake was gone*


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 6, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *..i would have scared the birds away and removed the food until i knew the snake was gone*


To what avail? All that would happen is that the snake would have eaten something else and the galah would have been eaten by something else. That is the price for living in the wild, your last moments almost certainly involve terror, pain and someone else's teeth


----------



## cris (Jan 6, 2011)

I would have humanely euthanaised the galah and fed it to the snake on tongs to avoid the snake being harmed from eating live food or causing undue stress to the galah


----------



## jham66 (Jan 6, 2011)

Better a Galah than a Spotted Quoll or a Bilby................


----------



## Gusbus (Jan 6, 2011)

thats gold


----------



## Jeannine (Jan 6, 2011)

_That is the price for living in the wild

_*oh i agree, things like that happen in the wild all the time 

however im smelling a rat, perhaps a pet snake and a staged photo opportunity*


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 6, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> ... a staged photo opportunity[/B]


 Perhaps not staged (who knows), but it is highly unlikely that the photographer was not aware of what the snakes intentions were


----------



## jham66 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have had numerous pet Cockatoo before and not a single one of them would allow anything snake like within 6m. He looked straight at the snake..... I think the only fool in this story is the Galah......


----------

